# A+ Certification



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

I have looked at a million different places online to look for where I can get my A+ Certification and cannot find anywhere that tells me where I can go. Do I look at local community colleges institutes? Are their any legit places online that offer it? 
Would this certification also help me get a job in PC repair or a lower echelon IT job?

Thank you!


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

You can take your A+ certification at a licensed certification testing provider such as Prometric or VUE. They have testing centers located all over the place - you can find a site close to you and schedule to write a certification exam on either website. It is however recommended that whichever provider you choose (ie. Prometric or VUE) that you stick with them as they keep testing records of you, which makes it easier when you need to write more than one exam to obtain a cert.

The A+ certification is a foundation IT certification and, by itself, doesn't mean too much. You can possibly obtain a job in desktop repair or another low tier job, however that is dependent on your knowledge and work experience. While it doesn't mean you must have more, it definitely helps.


----------

